# Planning Ford Ka 1999 conversion



## Bellistner (Dec 12, 2010)

YohnnyLuksh said:


> Unfortunately in my country EV is still something out of science fiction...


I've always thought eastern Europe was a hive of interesting niche technologies...?



> Maybe there is someone from Eastern Europe to show his vehicle and share some experience?


CroDriver comes to mind, but still not 'quite' in your neck of the woods.


----------



## YohnnyLuksh (Jan 10, 2011)

Bellistner said:


> I've always thought eastern Europe was a hive of interesting niche technologies...?


Well, there are some scientific work in various fields, but 
and I am struggling to find any EV here. I found out that at least one conversion some time a go there was made on car ZAZ  , but I cannot locate it anymore!


----------



## YohnnyLuksh (Jan 10, 2011)

I am starting to consider LiFePO4 pack, and maybe to aim for higher voltage AC system.
320V battery pack, consisting of 100 x 3,2V TS 60 Ah gives 19,2 kW.
Price is 3x times 144V lead-acid pack price, however, I hope cycle life & efficiency will pay. Also winter is pretty chilly (up to -30 C) here.

Maybe you have some recomendations about AC systems? Inverter, controller, motor? For ~20 kW continuous power for small car (like Ford Ka)?


----------

